# Too many choices so little knowledge!



## Sonrisazul24 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey! I am looking to buy my first bike! Before you get excited I am actually not looking for a VERY nice bike. I am looking for a bike that will be less than $500. The main purpose of which is to get me to work - about 18 miles round trip. I am looking for a hybrid bike specifically and I shopped around and have many options the problem is choosing which one to get! I am 5'2" and weigh about 100lbs and have long legs. I should also mention I am not much of a biker pretty much just getting started and would like a somewhat comfortable bike. Oh and I will be commuting in the suburbs. I am still researching around to see reviews, etc on these bikes but let me know if you have any info on them or a favorite. Thanks!

1. Raleigh Detour 4.5 (saddle looks awfully uncomfortable tho but I can get a different one right?)
2. Specialized Globe Vienna 2 (ditto on saddle)
3. Breezer Uptown EX City bike
4. Fuji Crosstown 3.0
5. Giant Cypress
6. Marin Kentfield
7. Speicalized Vita
8. 2011 Trek 7000

I would appreciate any advice! Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi. Welcome to the wonderful world of cycling. Yes you can get your own saddle. A good bike shop will let you swap the saddle out and just pay the difference. Have you test ridden these bikes?


----------



## Sonrisazul24 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey I am going through and doing that now. I really had a good feeling about the Specialized Vita and by that I mean I think the bike was made by angels. But I will try out the others just in case and then decide.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sonrisazul24 said:


> Hey I am going through and doing that now. I really had a good feeling about the Specialized Vita and by that I mean I think the bike was made by angels. But I will try out the others just in case and then decide.


Excellent. Specialized makes great bikes. 

Try as many as you can. You will notice subtle differences. We all have our own taste in bikes and how they ride. Be sure to try the Trek. They make good bikes.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Sonrisazul24 said:


> Hey I am going through and doing that now. I really had a good feeling about the Specialized Vita and by that I mean I think the bike was made by angels. But I will try out the others just in case and then decide.


I vote for this one.


----------

